# Turkey Help!



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

This is my first year turkey hunting and in preparation for the hunt I've poured over maps looking for places to hunt, made countless phone calls to rangers, and spoken to as many people as I can about the hunt. 
Since the hunt started last week I've hunted hard in the Tooele and Heber areas in hopes to punch my tag. Unfortunately I haven't seen one turkey the entire time.  I would really appreciate all the help I can get to find an area and have a successful hunt. (I'm willing to provide compensation to anyone willing to help me with this.) Thanks! TC


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

There's no magic number or place out there but if there was one it'd be 6,500 feet elevation with a nice mix of open grasses and scrub oak all the turkeys are 500-1000 feet below the elk sheds


----------

